# All those  cool "apps"



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 21, 2016)

I have one of those flip open phones. I got it right around the time of the the Civil War. But it suits me. I see all these cool 'apps'. I was wondering if I could use my PC to use those apps?


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 21, 2016)

Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 both have an app catalogue. Just like most smart phones do.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 22, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I have one of those flip open phones. I got it right around the time of the the Civil War. But it suits me. I see all these cool 'apps'. I was wondering if I could use my PC to use those apps?



As to your question about the ability to take advantage of the multitude of cool apps, yes you can have cool apps whether you are locked into IOS, Windows or Linux.  My particular distro has 74,000+ packages or apps available for download & install that run on my desktop.  Many of the newer distros (X86_64) for desktops runs exactly the same as smart phones.  You can have either touchscreen or mouse/touch pad driven.  Looks acts & performs just like a smart phone but with a much larger screen, only downside is a desktop, laptop or most tablets are uncomfortable to hold up to your ear.  

Did you notice I only said the word 'Linux' once?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks. I'll have to look up "app catalog, and I have no idea what a distro is.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2016)

What is a distro??


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 7, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> What is a distro??



Think John Travolta and Donna Summer...


----------



## BarneyJ (Sep 13, 2016)

Smth more about apps http://djangostars.com/blog/how-much-it-costs-to-build-a-web-application/ , especcially abou development. Really intersting 2 read!)


----------

